# Tomcat ohne Fenster starten



## JCODA (17. Sep 2011)

Huhu,

ich google mir seit 2 Stunden die Finger wund und finde keine Lösung. 

Ist es möglich Tomcat ohne dauerhaft geöffnete Konsole zu starten? 

Die Möglichkeit Tomcat als Dienst zu starten hab ich bereits versucht, leider schaffe ichs nur als "lokaler Dienst". Somit sind keine externe Zugriffe möglich. 

Grüße


----------



## XHelp (17. Sep 2011)

"Lokaler Dienst" ist etwas anderes. Um von Außer darauf zugreifen zu können musst du vermutlich deinen Router einstellen, damit er den Port 8080 auf deinen Computer veiterleitet.


----------



## brauner1990 (20. Sep 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> "Lokaler Dienst" ist etwas anderes. Um von Außer darauf zugreifen zu können musst du vermutlich deinen Router einstellen, damit er den Port 8080 auf deinen Computer veiterleitet.



Er meinte wohl er den Tomcat-Dienst von aus zu administrieren.


----------



## XHelp (20. Sep 2011)

Soweit war ich auch


----------



## Androbin (12. Apr 2014)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Könntest du ne JAR draus machen und
2. Könntest du ne BATCH zu ner unsichtbaren EXE compilieren!

Zu 1. muss ich glaube ich nichts weiter sagen,
Zu 2.: Lade dir den BatToExeConverter runter: f2ko.de oder benutz die Online-Version!


----------



## Androbin (16. Apr 2014)

Starte TomCat nicht mit java.exe. sondern mit javaw.exe! :exclaim:


----------

